# Ronnie Coleman 2003 Mr. Olympia Training



## Elvia1023

I have seen others post RC's training vids before but I don't think this one has been posted. It popped up on you-tube and he really does look ridiculous in them. Just insanely huge with veins popping out everywhere. There won't be another Ronnie for awhile that's for certain...


YouTube








YouTube


----------



## ASHOP

NEVER get tired of seeing RC train! Defines the word HARDCORE!


----------



## Elvia1023

If I trained my calves like that they would never grow. They still barely grow anyway  but I would still have tiny calves. I used to go just as heavy as him (actually heavier) but like Ronnie very partial reps because of the heavy weight and it done nothing for me. The rest of his training is unbelievable and it's crazy how impressive he looked in 2003. Crazy crazy crazy genetics.


----------



## Thermo

Elvia1023 said:


> If I trained my calves like that they would never grow. They still barely grow anyway  but I would still have tiny calves. I used to go just as heavy as him (actually heavier) but like Ronnie very partial reps because of the heavy weight and it done nothing for me. The rest of his training is unbelievable and it's crazy how impressive he looked in 2003. Crazy crazy crazy genetics.



___LEVRONE always said, if Ronnie, and before him Yates, you had to decide where you were gonna place on Sunday - You cant beat him.


----------



## ASHOP

Thermo said:


> ___LEVRONE always said, if Ronnie, and before him Yates, you had to decide where you were gonna place on Sunday - You cant beat him.



I thought for sure that LEVRONE would end up with a MR.O title eventually. I don't think we got to see his full potential or even close. The man is a genetic freak himself. He deserves to be in the conversation of one of the greatest.


----------

